
Pinnacle BioLabs Covid-19 Novel Coronavirus Dual IgG/IgM Rapid Test 2 Pack - wikibob
https://www.pblabs.com/products/pinnacle-biolabs-covid-19-novel-coronavirus-dual-igg-igm-rapid-test
======
wikibob
Pinnacle BIoLabs has a _NOW SHIPPING_ IgG/IgM covid-19 test.

They state it can detect covid-19 3-5 days after infection, with a 90%
sensitivity, and 100% negative predictive value.

The test is shipping NOW to European Union countries and the U.K.

IT IS NOT SHIPPING IN THE USA BECAUSE THEY HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE FDA'S
AUTHORIZATION.

This is insane.

> At a glance: The Pinnacle BioLabs COVID-19 Novel Coronavirus Dual IgG/IgM
> Rapid Test® 2 Pack contains two complete test kits and finger-stick device
> to collect the sample (2 drops of blood), gauze, bandages, buffer solution,
> package insert and Quick Reference Guide for sample collection and results
> interpretation. The entire test takes 15 minutes and results are available
> immediately. Ships 3/20/2020 to European Union and Great Britain Customers.

> Pinnacle BIoLabs has submitted its EUA (Emergency Use Authorization) to the
> FDA, and as such can not ship product WITHIN the United States until the
> test comes out of pre-EUA protocol with a decision summary.

~~~
joezydeco
Pinnacle now says shipping 3/21 and the EUA notice is gone. Maybe they
received approval?

~~~
jrhodes24
No, they just got their EUA submitted.

------
jrhodes24
They’re not shipping. I just got a refund with a note that says I’m not a
doctor and can’t have it.

